# How To Identify Window Manufacturer



## BRIANL00

Does anyone know how to identify a window manufacturer?  My house was built in the late 1980s.  The windows are casement windows(crank out stile/Anderson-type).  Ideally I would like to find the manufacturer and hopefully buy frame molding in order to repair wood rot to some of the frames.  The window glass does not have any identification markings etched on the surface of the glass, but there is a marking stamped on the plate separating the panes of glass.  The markings on plates from two of the windows are:
D23187X36B2
D34287X26B2
i also have doors that look like they are made by the same manufacturer and the glass in the doors have etchings that read:
PPG HERCULITE K
TEMPERED SAFETY GLASS
BS6206A
16CFR1201 CII
ANSI Z-97.1-1984 1/BU
5GCC-250
6013387
If I am not able to identify the manufacturer, can I buy frame molding that is the same width and thickness as what is on my windows to build new frames?  
Or another thought am I wasting my time trying to repair the windows and should I just bite the bullet and buy replacements?  Thank you.


----------



## nealtw

These guys repair anyone window, oerhaps they can sell you what you need for the repairs
http://www.theglassguruofindysouth.com/wood-window-rot-repair.php


----------



## WindowsonWashington

Post up a picture of the unit and I will see what it looks like to me.

That being said, a whole bunch of manufactures have gone both in and out of business in that timeframe.


----------



## BRIANL00

Thank you both for your posts.  I contacted the glass guru.  They quoted me a price of $225/window to repair the rotted sections.  Is it out of the question to think I can cut wood stock to match the sashes of my windows and replace the whole frame of each of my windows?  If so, what material should I use?  Thank you.


----------



## nealtw

Different areas use different wood. Out here they wood be fir. I worked next to a plant one time , they bought only #1 and air dryed it for a year before using it. Then it depends on your abbility and the tools at hand.


----------

